# WM Waitlist



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2018)

My nephew is getting married this Summer.  I'm trying to make a reservation for two nights this August, at a resort that shows no availability.  A few days ago I put in a Waitlist for the two nights.  WM has just sent me an email saying they have availability for the first night, but not the second.  I'd really like to stay in the same place both nights.

So if I accept the one night, will they continue to look for the second night?  Or do I need to put in another Waitlist for the second night?  And if they later match the second night, will the reservation group with the first night? And finally, what about the housekeeping token?  Will I need one for each night if the reservations are made separately?  Or will one HK token cover both nights?

I need to respond within the next two days, and I'd appreciate your input.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## DAman (Feb 7, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> My nephew is getting married this Summer.  I'm trying to make a reservation for two nights this August, at a resort that shows no availability.  A few days ago I put in a Waitlist for the two nights.  WM has just sent me an email saying they have availability for the first night, but not the second.  I'd really like to stay in the same place both nights.
> 
> So if I accept the one night, will they continue to look for the second night?  Or do I need to put in another Waitlist for the second night?  And if they later match the second night, will the reservation group with the first night? And finally, what about the housekeeping token?  Will I need one for each night if the reservations are made separately?  Or will one HK token cover both nights?
> 
> ...



It depends on what you put in your waitlist request whether they will continue looking.  You should put in your email response that you want WM to continue to look for the second night in the same type of room or whatever it is that you want.

If it's not exactly the same type room you will use two HK tokens if you later get a second night in a different type room.  If it's the same type room you just have them combine your reservations into one so you don't have to change rooms and only use one HK token.  

Seems expensive if you have to use two HK tokens.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 7, 2018)

Don't respond via email. Call in and accept the one night and ask them to keep looking for two nights, minimum you would accept is one. That way if two nights in a different type room become available you can take those and release the single night.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2018)

DAman said:


> It depends on what you put in your waitlist request whether they will continue looking.  You should put in your email response that you want WM to continue to look for the second night in the same type of room or whatever it is that you want.
> 
> If it's not exactly the same type room you will use two HK tokens if you later get a second night in a different type room.  If it's the same type room you just have them combine your reservations into one so you don't have to change rooms and only use one HK token.
> 
> Seems expensive if you have to use two HK tokens.



Thanks.  That makes good sense.  I hadn't considered the different room types.  And yes, it would be expensive if it took two HK tokens for only two nights in the same resort.  The alternative is my SIL's sofa, which is *AWFUL* to sleep on.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 7, 2018)

Can you pay for a hotel stay nearby?  After accounting for HK for 1 to 2 nights stay, it is a wash... unless you need the kitchen.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 7, 2018)

Generally speaking - all waitlist transactions should be done over the phone. The webform does not have the all different room types and has to be processed by someone vs being entered immediately when you call in. Could be make or break your waitlist being filled.

Ditto for accepting requests, as you may need to enter another waitlist immediately.

In this case, if I would be fine with only a 1 night stay I would accept it. Then relist for the exact room type for an additional day in the same call.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks all.  I called in.  The resort is WM Leavenworth, which only has one room type.  So that makes it easier.  I accepted the first night, and asked for them to continue looking for the second one.  The clerk put me on the Waitlist for the second night while we were on the phone.  She said that is a Level 1 resort, (whatever that means?) and she expects I will have no trouble getting the second night. I have till late July to cancel this first night, if a second night's match hasn't come in by then.  I feel fairly good about it all. <fingers crossed>

Dave


----------



## DAman (Feb 7, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> Don't respond via email. Call in and accept the one night and ask them to keep looking for two nights, minimum you would accept is one. That way if two nights in a different type room become available you can take those and release the single night.



I always respond by email as indicated and have had my requests honored. I don’t like waiting on hold for long periods of time. 

I had a similar situation to OP’s with a three bedroom deluxe room at Seaside for this summer. Eventually both nights matched via the wait list.  

Depending on where OP is staying I might suggest hotel as a back up and look for BT at the 15 day date. I have been successful doing that as well


----------



## rhonda (Feb 7, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks all.  I called in.  The resort is WM Leavenworth, which only has one room type.  So that makes it easier.  I accepted the first night, and asked for them to continue looking for the second one.  The clerk put me on the Waitlist for the second night while we were on the phone.  *She said that is a Level 1 resort, (whatever that means?) and she expects I will have no trouble getting the second night.* I have till late July to cancel this first night, if a second night's match hasn't come in by then.  I feel fairly good about it all. <fingers crossed>
> 
> Dave


More likely, she said yours was a _level 1 search_.  That translates to: "You have a better than average chance of having the waitlist matched."


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2018)

rhonda said:


> More likely, she said yours was a _level 1 search_.  That translates to: "You have a better than average chance of having the waitlist matched."



Ok, that very well may have been what she said.  There was a slight language barrier. Is there a break down somewhere of these Levels? Or is this just a term I haven't heard before?

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Feb 7, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, that very well may have been what she said.  There was a slight language barrier. Is there a break down somewhere of these Levels? Or is this just a term I haven't heard before?
> 
> Dave


I don't think I've ever seen a breakdown or official definition of the waitlist levels.  I've always been told that my waitlist is either Level 1 (best case) or Level 2 (still a good chance).  I've no idea how many levels exist ... glad for your "level 1"!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2018)

rhonda said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a breakdown or official definition of the waitlist levels.  I've always been told that my waitlist is either Level 1 (best case) or Level 2 (still a good chance).  I've no idea how many levels exist ... glad for your "level 1"!



I'll take it.   Thanks for the explanation. Next time I call in, I'll ask them about the Levels, and see what I can learn.

Same family, different child's wedding, four years ago: We slept on the fold-out sofa at SIL's, and it took days till my back was normal again. I swore "never again."  So I reaaalllly hope this WM Waitlist works out.  I'm halfway there after only a few days, so hope to be the rest of the way before long. 

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Feb 8, 2018)

The WM Waitlist system works well.  I've gotten _most_ of the requests I've asked for ... and likely "_all_" of the _normal_ requests (those that weren't pie-in-the-sky such as a late bid for a 4BR Presidential unit over New Years).


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 8, 2018)

Dave, I think you have a very good chance of getting the second night. Most of my waitlists have been matched. The only one that did not was Kauai on a weekend night, and I think I put that search in  shortly before the waitlist searches go off, and it goes into bonus time. I like to extend a Hawaii week timeshare stay (my preferred check-in is Friday) by bookending it with a Friday and Saturday weekend stay at a WM, flying out on Sunday. Much cheaper than a hotel, especially if you can book it during bonus time.

Most of my waitlists have been pieced together a day at a time. Leavenworth with all the same type units should be easier to match then say, Seaside with all it's different kind of units. I am waiting for one more day in Seaside to piece together a four night summer stay, and I would be very surprised if I did not get it.

I try and keep track of what I have waitlisted for, but sometimes I forget, so I call and ask. Sometimes I am surprised at what I have on there ! I wish that a waitlist was available to see on-line.  I have found that later in the evening is a good time to call and not get put on hold.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 8, 2018)

If you can spare some time a day, you may want to do a manual search.  I had used the waitlist function to request for various sizes and number of days and did not receive notification for units that were available and sitting there online when my waitlist request should have been matched.  So check it yourself and book it when you see them.


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 9, 2018)

rhonda said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a breakdown or official definition of the waitlist levels.  I've always been told that my waitlist is either Level 1 (best case) or Level 2 (still a good chance).  I've no idea how many levels exist ... glad for your "level 1"!



There are three levels. Level 3 is essentially, “book a hotel cuz it’s not gonna happen!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2018)

My Waitlist request for the second night at Leavenworth came through today.  I called in, and had it connected to the first night reservation I'd already booked.  So I'm all set.  My nephew's wedding will be something to look forward to, and I won't have to sleep on his Mother's lumpy sofa bed.  Yay!  

Dave


----------

